# Color of Cultivators



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

I have pictures of the front cultivators for the VACs I drug out of the woods. 

<img src="http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/IMG_0921.jpg">

I see a LOT of green paint on them (and even more rust.) What color were they originally? Is there a special "Case Cultivator Green" Color? The same color is on the front and rear cultivators.
Can you see it there on the braces between the sweeps?

<img src="http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/SoldierTom/VAC%20Sisters/IMG_0920.jpg">

P.S. It only took me 5 tries to make the photo show up this time! See I CAN learn!!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I think cultivators should be John Deere Green or Ford Blue. No, No, that would just be plain wrong mounted on a Case tractor. 

Wish I could help you, but know nothing about Case stuff.

I beleive you got the secret hand shake and picture posting down pretty well. Your picture looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

It is / was not uncommon for impliment manufactures to paint their products a shade of green and made to fit the various Tractors from different manufactures!!

Oliver (similar green but darker than John Deere) was at one time very large in producing horse drawn equipment and later for tractors such as 
plows/cultivators/rakes/planters/harrows made to fit several tractor makes!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks again for the clue in on the hand shake, John!
ArchDean, I was thinking Oliver Green seemed very similar to the color on the cultivators. 
I know JD made red cultivators for a while. Made sence to me as most plants were green and the red was easily visible. 
HEY!!! That's it! I can paint them BLAZE ORANGE! I could sure see it then! (or maybe that ain't such a good idea afterall).

~Walk in peace~
Soldier Tom


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Try Kubota Orange Tom!!

You might start a new trend who knows!!

How old do you think they are?

Dean


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

I have no idea how old they are, the tractor is was on is a 52 model, but somebody told me these were around in the mid 40s or so. Is that the way ya'll understand it too? I had a owners manual for them on ebay for 6 bucks, but got sharp shooter-ed at 3 seconds to go, I was annoyed, but couldn't bid again that quick. 
If anybody knows where I can get or borry (borrow) a copy of the E type culitvator manual, I am surely interested! I'd like to find one posted on the net somewhere, that I could just get as I needed it. I have seen some VAC parts and owner's manuals that way, that was cool. I will keep looking, who knows, maybe someone will feel sorry for me.
Walk in peace
Tom


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First of all Tom welcome to the Case forum. Great to have you here. I am disappointed in the guys that they din't tell you that the color you need is Case Green. Case had at least 2 greens. Wheel Green and Case Green. These colors were used on some of JI Case implements. However I don't think they are still available from Case. The old number for quarts is B13014 for wheel green and B13012 for Case Green. Heck case even has a Raven Black and Coulter Blue.

I'm not up to much on the Case Implements or the VAC series but will try to help when I can. Thought I had a operators manual on some cultivators but not sure where it's at. I packed up a bunch of my books when I moved a little over a year ago. Since dial up is so slow I never know when I'll pop back in.

A trick I used on some of my tractors was a mixture of ATF and charcoal fluid. Drain your oil, then fill the cylinders full. Let them set, remove starter so you can get a big bar and try to turn engine in revere rotation. Great bunch of folks hereto stear you in the right direction.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Soldier Tom _
> *I have no idea how old they are, the tractor is was on is a 52 model, but somebody told me these were around in the mid 40s or so. Is that the way ya'll understand it too? I had a owners manual for them on ebay for 6 bucks, but got sharp shooter-ed at 3 seconds to go, I was annoyed, but couldn't bid again that quick.
> If anybody knows where I can get or borry (borrow) a copy of the E type culitvator manual, I am surely interested! I'd like to find one posted on the net somewhere, that I could just get as I needed it. I have seen some VAC parts and owner's manuals that way, that was cool. I will keep looking, who knows, maybe someone will feel sorry for me.
> Walk in peace
> Tom *


Looking in my book they show a Model VCBNR They were a B series for the VC tractor, and the NR for narrow row stlyle. In 1947 this complete unit listed for 65.00. I think this was a side mount style. The B series has little gage wheels on it. Looks like it may have a set of rear mount ones.

After loooking at your picture again yours look like they may mount on the draw bar. The R series , rear mounted cultivators in the late 1950's. These were for a 3 point system

Seems the implements are also making a strong come back. Looks like you might have a nice set there.
caseman-d


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

The tractor was the 51 model not the 52, my bad. 
The front cultivators will slide into that diamond shape hole on the frame, and there is a set of 3 sweeps for the rear, mounted on a single square beam tool carrier for the eagle hitch. 
There are two lifting handles mounted one on each side of the tractor, but a bar hooks to the eagle hitch from each one to raise all of them at once, apparently. You can see it on the picture of the tractor over on my first post. (First Cases on the Place). They are all siezed up also, but I am sure a lot of oil and some torching will do wonders to loosen them up. 
What I didn't find was the connection from the handles to actually lift the cultivators. I assume it is a simple bar of some kind.
I wanted a manual to see if there were any bushings or bearings I did NOT want to heat up too much in the process. And to make sure I was understanding how it was REALLY supposed to work.
No need damaging something to fix something else, is there?
I think I finally see the light on the color thing. I would surely like to see a pic or two of somebody else's finished one; even an advertising brochure would give me a good target. But if not, I will just have to post one myself on the photobucket when I get done with MINE, won't I?
This is a great site, Thanks again to everybody.
Walk in peace


----------

